# CPT8000 Default Ringer Volume Reduction?



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

After spending an hour searching various archives and it looks like everyone with the BMW CPT8000 Cellular Phone and the Voice Activation Kit was complaining about the loud Ringer and Voice volumes and were looking for a way to reduce the default setting on a permanent basis. "Reduce Volume" commands seemed to only temporarily reduce the volume becasuse systems were reseting to Max volume after an engine restart.

Has anyone yet found a solution to reducing the default ringer and voice volume yet on the CPT8000 Voice Activation Kit setup? I saw one post where they mentioned that the stereo head unit in the dash has to be removed to access the adjustment, but there was no followup on that thread.

I just purchased a very nice, reasonably priced low miles Sept01 Build 2002 M3 coupe that includes the somewhat overpriced yet fully functional Dealer installed Motorola CPT8000 Cellular Phone Kit with Voice Activation and Bumper Mount Antenna kit. It has the standard Business Radio and the ringer and sound have been integrated into the stereo system's speakers. Although everything works fine and the voice recognition system dials and takes my verbal notes well, the system always defaults to the loudest Ringer Volume, Voice Volume and Standby Volume (where I can hear the speakers hissing if the engine is not running) each time I restart the system. I can temporarily lower volume with the "Reduce Volume" command but then resets to a default maximum at the next restart.

My local dealer will be replacing the 2002 Business Radio Head Unit on warranty due to poor AM reception (replacing it with a 2003 unit). That would be the time to have them check out the ringer volume adjustment if there really is such an adjustment.

Any late breaking info would be much appreciated ... Thanks.


----------

